
Why Has the US Resisted Trump but the UK Acquiesced to Brexit? - deafcalculus
https://mainlymacro.blogspot.com/2017/06/why-has-us-resisted-trump-but-uk.html
======
petercooper
Ardent pro-Remain/anti-Brexiteer here.

It's simple. Trump can go away in 4 years, or possibly less, if you fight him
hard enough. So people are fighting him.

Fighting Brexit, however, requires that you, in the eyes of the public,
permanently (since Brexit isn't temporary) dismiss the most pure form of
democracy that the British ever get access to: the referendum.

The Liberal Democrats have merely suggested having a second referendum on the
negotiated Brexit deal and they're getting called all sorts/undemocratic/blah
blah, so people like me might as well be undemocratic authoritarian dictators
in the eyes of a newly validated, right-wing nationalist populace.

